# Hello from Nantes, France



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome! You should share pictures of your girls!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome!

We'd love to see pictures of your horses. And I personally would love to see pictures of France if you have any. 

I studied French while in high school a few years ago. But I don't think I could even put a sentence together anymore. ;-) We were supposed to go on a school trip there, unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend. But I would have loved to have seen it.

Do you keep your horses on your own land? Or do you board at a stable?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in North Carolina.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carolynem (May 16, 2012)

Hello !

Thank you for your welcome.
My Horses :
Athéna : 



And Chélia :



Athéna is in a association where there are other horses owner (?) and Chélia is in friend's land (It's She in the Photo), because, I have Chelia since she is baby, but there is few years, I was obligate to sell them ... And there is 6 month I was can buy back, and I entrust my Chélia at my friend, during my studies.
(I don't know if I'm clear ?)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Carolynem (May 16, 2012)

And It's with pleasure, to translate France photos.
The France is more little.
(in the moment I don't have many photos, you want city, horses facilities, ..?)
If you have photo of American, it interesting too !

Thank you Skyseternalangel !


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

here's a random pictue of Utah


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm understanding your English very well.

I'd love to see any pictures that your willing to take and post. :lol:

Here are a few photos from the area where I live. The map is to give you an idea of where I am located. The red dot is me. 

Oh, and the water picture is from Hawaii.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your english is actually very easy to understand


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey I'm taking French currently. It's only my first year though. So if I ever say something wrong to you, I'm sorry. 

I hope to get to know you better.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
Look forward to seeing more picts.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Love your horses especially the cremello!


----------



## Carolynem (May 16, 2012)

Hello !

Thank you so much for your welcome !
The State of Utah, is very beautiful ! Anf your photo, CLaPorte432, too !

I don't have many photos !

I come from the south west of the France. I was born in the "Landes", with many trees !



During many years, I was live at Bordeaux and next to Bordeaux, with the win, under vinyard.



And actualy I live in Nantes on the North west, It's beautiful too, but I prefere the South west !
In France, we have beautiful architectures, and many historic building, like cathedrals, castles, historic houses, ...

I will send more photos after !

And It's with pleasure that I could speak French if you want !


----------

